# Prayers For My Darling



## Waldo (May 26, 2010)

My darling wife was on her way to her Moms today around noon and had a blowout and rolled her van 3 times. Fortunately she had a band of Angels encamped about her beacause she walked away from this with only serious bruising to her head, shoulder and knee and will obviously be stove up and very sore for a few days.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

Waldo I am so sorry to hear this. I am happy to hear your wife is ok though. I didn't realize a blow out could be so severe.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 26, 2010)

Be sure to monitor her for pain. Some injuries won't show up on XRays or bother someone for a couple of weeks when the swelling goes down, especially in the neck and spine.
I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AlFulchino (May 26, 2010)

glad to hear that it seems to have fared better than it could have


----------



## corn field (May 26, 2010)

Called some friends and we all have her on our prayer list. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

OMG !
I looks like she WAS wearing her seat belt. You are right "someone" was looking over her for her walking away..


----------



## ibglowin (May 27, 2010)

Very happy for both her and you Waldo. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery as well.

In case anyone hasn't seen this amazing [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM"]"Embrace Life" seat belt commercial [/ame] watch it. Very powerful stuff.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (May 27, 2010)

Waldo, glad to hear Kat is okay after that with no serious injuries. Wow! Let me know if I can do anything for ya, since I'm right down the road.

Tony


----------



## gaudet (May 27, 2010)

God that was horrible. Tanya and I send out our prayers to Kat for a speedy recovery Waldo. But you are right someone was with her.


----------



## grapeman (May 27, 2010)

I hope she is feeling better soon. I know she will be a bit shaky about getting behind the wheel again for fear of another incident. May she get all the support she needs. All the prayers and well wishing should help.


----------



## Scott (May 27, 2010)

She has a guardian angel for sure, glad not any worse. 




Did you give her a little bell to ring when she wants anything?


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (May 27, 2010)

Wishing her a speedy recovery. From the looks of the van she was very lucky.


----------



## Waldo (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. She is extremely sore and stiff this morning. I went down to the wrecker yard this morning and got some more pictures that speak for themselves of her being fortunate enough to be asking me this morning would I mind getting her a cup of coffee !!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2010)

Good Lord Waldo. All I can say is WOW! Bad news is all the pain and the good news is she has feeling to beable to feel the pain! No spinal injuries or anything broken. The angels were definitely with her.


----------



## vcasey (May 27, 2010)

Wow! I am so glad you were able to get her that cup of coffee this morning. All our best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2010)

HOLY COW !


She is one lucky lady


----------



## ibglowin (May 27, 2010)

Wow!Double coffee or whatever she wants this AM.....


----------



## gaudet (May 27, 2010)

I say breakfast in bed. Blueberry Walnut Pancakes, with applewood smoked bacon on the side. Cup of coffee, OJ, and a glass of cool milk to wash down the pancakes


----------



## grapeman (May 27, 2010)

I hope you stayed home from work today to watch after her. And I hope you didn't make her get up at 2:00 AM like you do! Better make her supper too.


----------



## Scott B (May 27, 2010)

Thank goodness she is OK.


----------



## Waldo (May 27, 2010)

Been right here with herall day, she is resting right now. I took a moment to pen a quick poem of the event for her: 




I heard satan's laughter, loud and shrill
as the rubber on the tire blew off the wheel.
"Another victory" he screamed with glee.
"Roll on God Dammit, Hit those trees."
But God told satan, "It's not in my plan"
As the Angel God had sent, stretched forth his hand,
and stopped the momentum of the van.
I have more for her to do here in this life
As a Mother, as a Daughter, as a Friend, as a Wife.
Yes, satan, you did bruise my child.
But she will even use that to reveal your wiles.
Her testimony will be heard, far and wide
Of how you attempted to take her life.
She will sing praises of My saving grace
And you'll just look ridiculous 
standing there,
with dirt and glass all over your face.
by.....Walter James


----------



## gaudet (May 27, 2010)

Amen Waldo, Amen

Get that good woman a glass of tea now would you please and tell her I said hello.


----------



## nursejohn (May 27, 2010)

So glad to hear that your wife is OK. I'll just call her the healed of the Lord.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2010)

Waldo, I just read that poem to my wife. You freaking amaze me. I wish I had half your talents. You bake, write stories, write poems, play Santa, make wine, and has a wife who defies death! What did I miss? You da man!!!!! If your wife is anything like you she'll be up and around in no time! Oh Yeah, camp and fish also.


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2010)

Wow, so glad to here she is in such good shape after something like that!! Been in a few wrecks like that and its amazing what our bodies can endure! My prayers are with you two so that no other injuries start to show their ugly heads.


----------



## intoxicating (May 27, 2010)

Waldo, be sure to use lots of ice on her bumps and bruises. twenty minutes on, then twenty minutes off, then twenty minutes on, to reduce pain, and to head off some of the stiffness. It is BEST when you can get it on within 5 minutes of the injury, but as soon as possible still helps. Most of the damage is done by the blood that leaks into the bruise, so the localized cold reduces leaking and speeds healing. Also, ice packs don't interact or conflict with many of the prescription drugs now on the market. As long as you stick to not over 20 minutes on, and at least 20 minutes off, you won't overdose it.

I have had tires go flat while driving over a nail, and had one lose 75% of the tread at 65 mph on Interstate 35, but never flipped one. My compliments to her "traffic angels" for protecting her during the roll over.

Great work on the poem too. I love poetry, and that is awesome.


----------



## rrawhide (May 28, 2010)

Waldo and Kat

I am glad that the Lord looks after us. He certainly was holding her in his arms during that crazy time. Kat, you are on our prayer chain and we will be watching your speedy recovery. 

Thanx again for your hospitality when we visited last month. We certainly enjoyed our time together. Hope you have tried some of the wine and it was ok.

Went up to the Hill House Vineyard today and everything looks good - time for an application of sulfur and fertilizer - I'll post pictures later.

Take care of Kat and yourself - remember Tony is close.

Later

Rick


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 28, 2010)

Amazing anyone could walk away from that, take good care of her Waldo, shes the most important thing you have.


----------



## Dean (May 28, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with her for a speedy recovery! Wow, she must have had a whole team of angels watching!


----------



## hannabarn (May 28, 2010)

Waldo, I'm sorry to hear about Kat's misfortune. I was out of town and out of touch as my son was having prostate surgery. We are certainly very sorry about the accident but happy that the Lord was watching over her. The pictures tell the story! You are an amazing couple!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (May 28, 2010)

Waldo, noticed in that last set of pics that the airbag never went off. Guess it never triggered because there was no front impact, but it seems strange especially rolling it.


----------



## BikerShannon (May 29, 2010)

She is a lucky lady, to be alive and to have someone that loves her like you do! Hope she is doing better.


----------



## Waldo (May 30, 2010)

dragonmaster42 said:


> Waldo, noticed in that last set of pics that the airbag never went off. Guess it never triggered because there was no front impact, but it seems strange especially rolling it.








I thought the same thing Tony and it may be that it was best that they did not deploy.


Anyway, I found her another Montana online in Claremore, Oklahoma. Isealed the deal over the phone on friday morning, flew to Tulsa fiday evening late he picked up at my motel around 10am saturday and I drove it back home yesterday. I was wiped out when I got back and just crashed and did not move until this morning. Anyway, Ms Kathy has her another Montana now


----------



## Runningwolf (May 30, 2010)

Waldo, Waldo, Waldo.....Wasn't one crash enough excitement for one week  How is the Mrs doing today? I hope she gets to enjoy the holiday and some company. Nice looking vehicle you got there.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

Is it the same or newer, less or more mileage? Sure looks real nice in the pic!


----------



## Waldo (May 31, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> Waldo, Waldo, Waldo.....Wasn't one crash enough excitement for one week  How is the Mrs doing today? I hope she gets to enjoy the holiday and some company. Nice looking vehicle you got there.





Thanks runningwolf..She continues to improve, finding new bruises and sore spots every day too. We had a pretty fair crowd of family and friends over yesterday. I grilled some burgers and dogs and made a big pot of baked beans and we all just pigged out


----------



## Waldo (May 31, 2010)

wade said:


> Is it the same or newer, less or more mileage? Sure looks real nice in the pic!





Thanks wade
The one she totaled was a 2001 model with 132,000 miles. We had purchased it used in 2002 and it had like 22,000 miles on it then. This one is a 2002 model and has a 104,000 miles on it. It is in great shape and the best part is the insurance settlement on the old one was enough to cover the purchase of this one so it is paid for and we still have no car payments to make.


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)

Any extra money for wine stuff?


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 6, 2010)

Waldo, hope the wife is feeling less sore!!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

She is doing better uavmmn. Still lots of bruising but getting getter each day.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 7, 2010)

I had been out of town and away from the forum for a week or so... I was horrified when I saw this thread. I am glad to hear she is doing alright.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 7, 2010)

Waldo, how is your wife doing now? Better???


----------

